# Waterfront home for sale Bayou Vista



## Lynnkay

completely updated and remodeled canal front home for sale. Canal leads to Galveston Bay with a gorgeous view of Tiki Island and the bay. 3 br, 2 1/2 bath, 1280 sq ft living area. All new kitchen, wood cabinets, quartz counters, stainless appliances included. Both upstairs baths have new wood vanities with cultured marble tops, main bath has cultured marble soaker tub and master bath has large cultured marble walk in shower. Waterproof luxury vinyl plank flooring throughout upstairs (home is elevated). New windows, fresh paint inside and out. Complete new AC and gas heat system including new ductwork. Covered deck with catwalk leading to party deck of the boathouse/boatlift. Home has interior and exterior stairs. Downstairs is a large bonus room with 1/2 bath and gas wall heater. Single car garage with 9' door and automatic door opener. Lot is 60X90 (5400 sq ft) with enough room for additional parking or carport. Priced at $489,000. Text or call Jerry at 713-582-1429, or Lynda at 409-392-7761


----------

